
How Gab became a white supremacist haven - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/10/28/how-gab-became-white-supremacist-sanctuary-before-it-was-linked-pittsburgh-suspect/
======
opwieurposiu
Old media criticizing new media? How unexpected.

